# Berlin Phil digital concert hall



## sangy (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, guys.
Berlin phil started a app called digital concert hall. 
I would like to know how you think about this kind of digital concert.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's good if the performances are what you're looking for. They've been doing this for years. So has the Met.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

There are several of these digital concert halls available. ClassicLive (mainly the Lahti Symphony Orchestra), the Bergen Philharmonic and the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra are all free but have a repertoire restricted to their recent concerts.

You have to pay for access to the Berlin Philharmonic and you can watch live concerts and access a fairly large archive of past concerts. Occasionally there are free concerts. I have taken advantage of their free offers but never been enthusiastic about what is on offer to buy a subscription.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

I have subscribed to Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall for about two years. It's a ritual in my house most Saturday afternoons to watch their live broadcasts.

Anybody watch? They had an unusual Richard Strauss program yesterday. Some of his more obscure works conducted by Thielemann.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It's good if you have the money but it ain't cheap, is it? Personally I wouldn't subscribe as my life is too busy at the moment and I wouldn't get the full benefit of the service. Maybe in the future. .


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2019)

I subscribed for one year - but never took advantage of the live concerts, only the archive. Still, a great source of CM online for a year. As I'm now on the mailing list, they send me a voucher for 7 days free access.

Because this thread was just bumped, I have now found the ClassicLive site where I found the concert I attended in Lahti back in September.

BTW, anyone know how to record an embedded Vimeo recording?


----------

